# bfp after so long im scared



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi all 
this is so hard telling u all this as i understand how hard  it is hearing everyones good news 
but i am so scared of history repeating its self 
i go for my scan this afternoon  and my nerves are in bits i am scared of seing the scan and it being the same as evey other time 
steph


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Hun congratulations on your bfp i understand how you are feeling i felt the same easy said then done but try and keep relaxed i have everything crossed for you scan 
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

be strongxx i have eyes legs and fingers crossed for you good luck xxxx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Steph 

Wishing you lots of luck today 

Linda xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks for all ur replies 
but they didnt  do my scan  the head consultant who i was ment to c was called to an emergency so i spoke to 1 ov the other dr's i came away so mad at them i told them that ive been having niggley pain s and dull ach's but just said they carnt do anymore 
they tried to get me a scan but was told it would b late nxt wk as they had no appoints 
but wen i got home the main consultant phoned she has arranged for me to b scanned at 11.30 2 moz 
as they need to scan me a s a p so they can start  my injections of heperin for the bllod clotting
steph


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Steph 

I wish you lots of luck and      for tomorrow  

Linda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

All the best for tomorrow steph xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

well i went for my scan and came away feeling -ive coz all they could see was a sac with a dot 
and at 7wks preg i expected to see more 
i have got to go for another scan on wed i dont want to build my hopes up again to have them come crashing down 
steph


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've answered you on the ask a midwife board, but I'll be thinkiing of you tomorrow xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks it nice speaking to you
steph


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

just got back from the hospital all is looking well the sac has more than doubled and wot looked like a dot last wk is a real baby with a strong heart beat
steph


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's really wonderful news, Heres to the next few months!


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks 
im not starting to enjoy things 
steph


emilycaitlin said:


> That's really wonderful news, Heres to the next few months!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I know it's worrying, but do try to enjoy it xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi emilycaitlin 

each day has been different and at last i think it is starting to sink in that this baby is ment to be
im just still scared that i will get too attached and then something might happen

i know i should start being +ive  i feel bad having these thought wen im being told that all is ok 

i just think and hope that as each day passes i enjoy things better 
coz  this is the 1 thing i want more than anything and i want to be very happy and not to be worrying 

sorry to sound so depressive when most people would give anything to have the baby ive got i just want to feel happy and know my bubs is safe 

steph


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Steph
Just wanted to wish you lots of love and luck and can understand how worrying it is esp with what has happened before,  I would be exactly the same and its ok to feel like that.  Hopefully as each day passes you will feel better about it and worry less.  Just look after yourself and make sure you rest and be kind to yourself.
Thinking of you 
susie


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi susie 
thanks for your well wishes
i am looking after myself 
ive felt a bit rotton today 
ive been sick all day 
my head pounding and and bull aches in my lower stomach but i think its coz of straining myself being sick 
im gonna relax and if i feel the same tomoz im staying off work and spending the day on the settee watching back to back films
steph


----------



## Jessie26 (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww bless you babes !!! 
Congrats to you and wish you all the very best x x​


----------

